# where do you buy collagen and natural casings?



## mike w (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi all,
So I've gotten casings from my local butcher, sheep and pig, but he runs out from time to time and I'd like to try collagen casings, maybe even some larger salami sized bungs. I've tried Google and have had no luck finding restaurant supply stores or casings. No idea why either.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello Mike.  I haven't compared prices but these folks can hook you up.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.sausagemaking.org/acatalog/index.html


----------



## mike w (Nov 2, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Mike.  I haven't compared prices but these folks can hook you up.  Keep Smokin!
> Danny
> 
> http://www.sausagemaking.org/acatalog/index.html



Thank you!


----------



## wade (Nov 11, 2014)

I usually get mine from Weschenfelder. Our local restaurants and butchers usuallysource from them. Also the guys that teach the Artisan Meat Curing course are closely connected with them.

http://www.weschenfelder.co.uk/sausage-casings-skins.html

I have had a look at the prices of the hog casings on both sites and Weschenfelder looks to  be a little cheaper - however there probably isn't much in it.

I regularly use their Supracure curing salts too in bacon, chorizo and salami and also their salami culture. They work well.


----------



## mike w (Nov 11, 2014)

Wade said:


> I usually get mine from Weschenfelder. Our local restaurants and butchers usuallysource from them. Also the guys that teach the Artisan Meat Curing course are closely connected with them.
> 
> http://www.weschenfelder.co.uk/sausage-casings-skins.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Wade! I appreciate you sharing that website. I think I might have been getting ripped off a bit from the local butcher with his prices of casings compared to the prices on that website. I would really like to start doing salami and pepperoni one day. Too much mold around this old house though, it is pretty daunting and I'd worry about cross contamination.


----------



## wade (Nov 24, 2014)

Wade said:


> http://www.weschenfelder.co.uk/sausage-casings-skins.html
> 
> I regularly use their Supracure curing salts too in bacon, chorizo and salami and also their salami culture. They work well.


Before you rush out and buy the Supracure I have a couple of open questions with the company as to its components. They don't usually publish the ingredients but sell it as a complete cure. Because I am potentially looking to use it as part of a commercial product, last week I asked for a copy of the product data sheet. What I found was surprising and have had Dave Omak do a quick calculation sanity check on the apparent resulting Nitrite/Nitrate concentrations based upon their recommended usage.

It may not be an issue however I will get back to you as soon as they get back to me.


----------



## mike w (Nov 24, 2014)

Wade said:


> Before you rush out and buy the Supracure I have a couple of open questions with the company as to its components. They don't usually publish the ingredients but sell it as a complete cure. Because I am potentially looking to use it as part of a commercial product, last week I asked for a copy of the product data sheet. What I found was surprising and have had Dave Omak do a quick calculation sanity check on the apparent resulting Nitrite/Nitrate concentrations based upon their recommended usage.
> 
> It may not be an issue however I will get back to you as soon as they get back to me.


interesting. I've got cure #1 from the US for now. I look forward to seeing your results.


----------



## wade (Nov 24, 2014)

No response yet...

For cure#1 I usually just made it myself when I have used it in the past. I maybe making a lot more of it in the future - Lol


----------

